# First Pork Butt ?s



## harleybike (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all. I have posted on the roll call introducing myself and have been searching and reading about pork butt.  I just got my MES 30' on Tues and smoked spare ribs on Wed.  More about the ribs later.

So I am having about 14 people over on Sunday, bout 4pm.  I see I need about 1lb raw meat per person? Yields a little more than 1/2 cooked?  I searched on the pork forum looking for ways to prep and smoke, but there are many differences.  I would like to have the basic easy steps for a first timer.  Also, am I reading about pellets for the MES as opposed to chips?

To start, I am going to clean some of the fat off, mustard and rub and wrap in plastic wrap over night. I also believe I am going to inject the butt? 

I am seeing different temps at certain times and IT's, foil or no foil,  cooler or no cooler. I know there is a lot of info on this site, but just asking for the simple beginner method to begin with. 

I'd like to get a nice bark, and have read where we add cane sugar and brown sugar to the rub?  If I start this late Sat night to be ready on Sunday, is it ok not to have smoke over night after the first couple hours until I get up in the morn on Sun and add more wood?  Are we going more by IT than actual hours per pound?  Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 5, 2015)

Trust me, a 10 lb butt will be PLENTY for 14 people, especially if you are having a lot of side dishes.  1 lb per person is way to much unless you're talking football players or swimmers, then that won't be enough. 

I cooked 18 lbs recently for 25-30 people at work who now demand the Q at pot lucks.  No one brings main dishes any more, just sides.  Folks all had at least one sandwich or bowl of pulled pork, many seconds, and still my wife and I ate leftovers for almost a week. 

Don't worry about easy, though that's important.  Focus instead on success.  A butt is one forgiving hunk of meat that smokes well at just about any temperature, but it can lack flavor.  Injecting helps, but it isn't a guarantee.  Once you pull the meat, adjust the flavor as necessary with more rub, a _little _BBQ sauce, maybe some apple cider, raw sugar, and Chef JJ's finishing sauce.   

Your prep you mentioned is fine.  Injecting can't hurt.  I used to inject.  Not any longer.

IT is your friend, not time per lb. 

Smoke is most important early in a smoke.  I've never done what you suggested about smoking so I can't say. 

Bark is good, so either no wrapping or wrap well past the stall at 175-180F IT.  If you wait that long to wrap you still get a crispy, firm bark.

Butts like to rest once smoked before you pull it so build that into your time.   

You may not rate your smoke as perfect, but your non-smoking friends are going to think it is the best thing they've ever eaten.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Pulled pork is one of the easiest meats to smoke. If you figure 1Lb per person, you will end up with around 1/2LB of Pulled Pork. That is a MAN Sized plate portion or 2 BIG sandwiches per person. If you can get you smoker to a steady 225-250*F you will have it licked. The night before shmear the Butt with Yellow Mustard and your favorite Rub, I will add a basic one you can try, don't worry about the mustard flavor after the cook it is barely perceptable but it make the rub stick well. Wrap it up and rest over night in the fridge. Some folks like to Inject apple juice or other liquid to add flavor and moisture. While this is not necessary for Pork Butts, it is an option. Just understand that there is a risk of pushing surface Bacteria into the meat and if the smoker should die for several hours during the cook,the meat may be unsafe to eat. Next day, Fire up your smoker getting it heated and rolling some TBS, Thin Blue Smoke. Place in the meat and figure on 2 hours per pound plus a 1-2 hours of CYA Pad/rest time. For each 50°F increase in smoker temp, you can subtract a half hour per pound of cook time. You now have a choice to make. You can smoke to 165* and wrap in foil, or place in a foil covered pan, with some Foiling Juice, apple juice or other favorite liquid then place it back in the smoker or oven to finish cooking...OR...You can smoke it the whole time no foiling to the finished temp. Foiling usually knocks off some cook time but you sacrafice that crunchy Bark that forms on the exterior smoking the whole time. You are looking to take the meat to an internal temp of 205*F before you try to pull it. You must either let it Rest on the counter, tented in foil, 30 minutes before pulling or you can wrap in foil and some old towels and stuff the pork in a cooler to rest and hold temp for up to 5 hours or so while you get everything else ready to go. After pulling add a finishing sauce to keep the meat moist and add some flavor and serve with your sides and BBQ Sauce. I'm partial to Coleslaw or Greens and Mac 'n Cheese with a KC Style sauce...

Chips last about 30-40 minutes in an MES, Pellets burn faster and can flame up. However, it is a good idea to invest in an AMNPS A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. This device will give about 10 hours of TBS per load, real nice on an overnight 16 hour Butt or Brisket smoke... https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

This Rub is a good start if you have never made one. Adding more Blk Pepper and/or Cayenne will turn up the heat. Anything else just ask...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

Makes about 1C, enough for 2 8LB Butts or 4 racks of Ribs.

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## harleybike (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow guys, thanks for the great detailed replies, much appreciated. My mouth is watering just thinking about this. I will definitely have sides, good ol' baked beans in the crock pot, fries, 2 salads, and potato salad, some fruit and desert.  And Beer!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Perhaps I will leave out the injection process and I like the no foil for better bark option.

Great point Noboundries...

*"You may not rate your smoke as perfect, but your non-smoking friends are going to think it is the best thing they've ever eaten".*

JJ, I am liking the Sweet finishing sauce idea, I like more sweet than tangy myself, so that sounds mouth watering.

The one thing I am concerned about is the leaving it overnight with no smoke. (unless I can get then AMNPS by tomorrow~~Hehe)  Anyone near Detroit Mich wanna loan me theirs?

If I put it on at about 8pm Sat, I can get about 3 hours worth of smoke and put the last load in at 12 ish. Then up at about 7-8am Sunday to load more chips. I suppose also that if I don't foil, than I don't have to worry bout getting up at 4 am or check the IT and foil at the right temp.  So can I go 6- 7 hours with no smoke or will that kill my Q?  Thanks again guys.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 5, 2015)

You'll be fine with that smoke plan. I used to wrap at the first sign of the stall back when I didn't care about bark.  5-6 hours was all the smoke it got and it still had plenty of smoke flavor.


----------



## frog1369 (Jun 5, 2015)

A lot of good advice here, the only advice I can really offer that contributes is to keep it simple your first few times.  As said, your friends will be amazed with the simplest of plans and it will make it much more enjoyable for you.  A butt and descent rub alone will make great pork.  Add a finishing sauce and it will take it over the top.  Chef Jimmy has you covered there.  Wrap if you need to push it, otherwise just enjoy the smell.  Injection, personally I would pass but up to you.  Also, I use molasses instead of mustard before my rub, just a personal preference.  The most important thing, enjoy yourself, BBQ should make you happy.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 5, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> You'll be fine with that smoke plan. I used to wrap at the first sign of the stall back when I didn't care about bark. 5-6 hours was all the smoke it got and it still had plenty of smoke flavor.


Great, thanks for the info. I'll go as planned then.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 5, 2015)

frog1369 said:


> A lot of good advice here, the only advice I can really offer that contributes is to keep it simple your first few times.  As said, your friends will be amazed with the simplest of plans and it will make it much more enjoyable for you.  A butt and descent rub alone will make great pork.  Add a finishing sauce and it will take it over the top.  Chef Jimmy has you covered there.  Wrap if you need to push it, otherwise just enjoy the smell.  Injection, personally I would pass but up to you.  Also, I use molasses instead of mustard before my rub, just a personal preference.  The most important thing, enjoy yourself, BBQ should make you happy.


Great advice frog, I am giddy... I plan on not injecting. I just got back with all the ingredients for the rub and finishing sauce.  Just got a probe and thermometer where I can probe the meat and the thermometer is out side the smoker, no opening the door...If I'm lookin' I ain't cookin.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 5, 2015)

Harleybike . Glad to have you here. I see you asked for a *simple *way to do PP , and as usual everyone gets long winded .

Simple is what Pork Butt is , all I do is Rub , place in the Smoker naked , and at 225*F , a load of pellets in an AMNPS and you can set and forget 

Some Sugar is good , but too much will begin to burn  .  I get excellent Bark :













Butt for EMS 026.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 28, 2013


















holiday for 2012 024.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 17, 2012





 And goo pull . The bone is a great thermometer , cook to Internal Meat Temperature of around 200*F . The timing is *only* a guestimate for you to plan around.

It's that simple , rub , cook and eat !!!

Have fun and . . .


----------



## harleybike (Jun 5, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Harleybike . Glad to have you here. I see you asked for a *simple *way to do PP , and as usual everyone gets long winded .
> 
> Simple is what Pork Butt is , all I do is Rub , place in the Smoker naked , and at 225*F , a load of pellets in an AMNPS and you can set and forget
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome oldschool.  YUM...Thanks bro, sounds like the easy I like. Easy peasy. So I don't have the AMNPS yet, just learned about it, So I may just get up early Sun morn instead of putting it on Sat night and hope to have enough TBS in the first couple hours before I load the chips before bed. 

So a related question about the ribs I did Wed. They turned out a bit too smoky... When do know  that there is enough or not enough TBS for certain meats? is there a general rule as to how long to produce TBS for certain hours of smoking or per the meat?  I realize most things are to taste, but too much is too much, and it was over whelming, specially the next day for leftovers.


----------



## robcava (Jun 5, 2015)

Its hard to overwhelm pulled pork with smoke since there isnt a lot of smokey, barky exterior after you pull it and mix it together. I personally go heavy on the smoke with PP so you get the flavor.

Ribs are thin, so you can definitely over smoke those. What type of wood pellets did you use? You can always switch to a milder mix of wood like cherry and apple, or just hit it with smoke for the first hour or two. You will need to experiment some to see what suits you.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh ok Rob that makes sense. For the ribs I used Applewood and hickory chips. I plan on using cherry and hickory on the pulled pork.Thanks for the info. Helps a lot.


----------



## bullitz (Jun 5, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> Wow guys, thanks for the great detailed replies, much appreciated. My mouth is watering just thinking about this. I will definitely have sides, good ol' baked beans in the crock pot, fries, 2 salads, and potato salad, some fruit and desert.  And Beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beans in the crock?  Throw those dudes in a tray into the smoker for an hour for a nice hint of smoke.

Yeah... these guys here know their stuff.  I would not be considering the 60 lbs of Butt that I am doing tonight if it weren't for knowing these guys are here.

POST PICS.  Besides thanks, posting pics is the best way to show your appreciation.  ;)


----------



## robcava (Jun 5, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> Oh ok Rob that makes sense. For the ribs I used Applewood and hickory chips. I plan on using cherry and hickory on the pulled pork.Thanks for the info. Helps a lot.


Hickory and cherry is a great mix for PP. Hickory is definitely a stronger wood, so maybe replace that with pecan and cherry for the ribs, cut the time for the smoke down a bit, and see if you like that.


----------



## timtimmay (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to the obsession!  Looks like you got plenty of advice so I won't chime in other that to say welcome and good luck!  Butts are very forgiving, you'll do great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> Wow guys, thanks for the great detailed replies, much appreciated. My mouth is watering just thinking about this. I will definitely have sides, good ol' baked beans in the crock pot, fries, 2 salads, and potato salad, some fruit and desert.  And Beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It is a good one. Mix it up as directed but I suggest at least one Tablespoon of the AC Vinegar per recipe. It does brighten up the overall flavor. It is not overpowering, you barely taste it, it just makes the Foiling Juice and Pork come to life. The Acid stimulates the tongue making it sense all the flavors better...JJ


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

BuLLitz said:


> Beans in the crock?  Throw those dudes in a tray into the smoker for an hour for a nice hint of smoke.



OMGOSH...Nice, bean in the smoker, Duh. I hafta start having Q on the brain when it comes to cooking some of the sides, nice touch Bullitz. Thank. I most certainly will post pics


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

robcava said:


> Hickory and cherry is a great mix for PP. Hickory is definitely a stronger wood, so maybe replace that with pecan and cherry for the ribs, cut the time for the smoke down a bit, and see if you like that.


Someone else outside of here that smokes mentions Pecan. I'll get some and try that with my next rack, thanks and I realize that we have to really experiment with many combos. I have started a log also, so I can go back an look.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

TimTimmay said:


> Welcome to the obsession! Looks like you got plenty of advice so I won't chime in other that to say welcome and good luck! Butts are very forgiving, you'll do great!


Thanks Tim, nice to meet ya, thanks for the welcome. And encourgagement.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks. It is a good one. Mix it up as directed but I suggest at least one Tablespoon of the AC Vinegar per recipe. It does brighten up the overall flavor. It is not overpowering, you barely taste it, it just makes the Foiling Juice and Pork come to life. The Acid stimulates the tongue making it sense all the flavors better...JJ


Sounds good J, I was actually skipping the AC but I will take your suggestion and add that as well.  I'm generally a good listener and a quick learner, listen to the people that have been doing this, hence the reason I'm on here, many thanks...

Man I am getting so stoked to get this show (smoke) on the road.


----------



## pat king (Jun 6, 2015)

Harley , to help keep the bad taste away , keep your smoke 'Bluish' like this  :

  













50x50px-ZC-87326e3d_IMG_0007[1] (50x50).jpg



__ pat king
__ Jun 6, 2015






small , but you can see .. .


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

Pat King said:


> Harley , to help keep the bad taste away , keep your smoke 'Bluish' like this  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence the reason TBS, thin  blue smoke. Hmmm, I wondered, so how do we keep it "bluish" ?


----------



## timtimmay (Jun 6, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> Hence the reason TBS, thin  blue smoke. Hmmm, I wondered, so how do we keep it "bluish" ?


There's a million answers to that, which is what makes it such an art.  The biggest thing for me is to add small amounts of wood consistently, not large amounts all at once and don't starve out for air.  If you have a too much fuel you'll have to choose between it being too hot or staving it which leads to white smoke.  It will take a while to get to know your smoker, but at some point you'll know to add 1 small log every x minutes.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

7610.jpg



__ harleybike
__ Jun 6, 2015






Ok..off and running. Molasses first then JJ's Mild Bubba Q Rub. Placed in wrap and the fridge. I'm gonna get up really early... 4ish and put it on the MES. This way I'll get the smoke going and be back up early and have time for it to rest for a couple hours and hopefully be ready around 5p on Sun.

So I am still a bit unsure about my timing....

I have a 71/2 pounder bone in, I would like to serve it around 5-6pm Sun.  I don't have the AMNPS so I am using wood chips in the MES which give me what, bout 40 mins TBS.  I should do it over night but want to get enough smoke before I hit the sack about midnight,  but then don't want it to cook too long if I get up at 7ish?  Little help with timing. I don't plan on foiling until the rest period. Thanks again guys.


----------



## bullitz (Jun 6, 2015)

If I missed it, my apologies, but am not sure if you said what thermometers you were using.

By using my Maverick, I have learned that my MES(40) has huge mood swings...and thats normal.
I set my MES to 235 degrees to imitate an approximate temp of 225.  
The temp swings (on mine)from 204 to about 258 as the heating element goes on and off.  The average is close enough to 225 for my liking.  :)

After I learned my temp swings, I became far more comfortable using it.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

For JJ or anyone else who knows please....

So if I opt out of the foiling phase @ 165* and just let it cook the whole time to 205*,  when do I add the finishing sauce?

_*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter._

_Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F._

_Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling._

_At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve._

_Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed._

_When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve._

_Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming._


----------



## harleybike (Jun 6, 2015)

BuLLitz said:


> If I missed it, my apologies, but am not sure if you said what thermometers you were using.
> 
> By using my Maverick, I have learned that my MES(40) has huge mood swings...and thats normal.
> I set my MES to 235 degrees to imitate an approximate temp of 225.
> ...


Ya know what, Bullitz, someone told me yesterday at the market that the MES has temp swings and that his is about 10 degrees off. I have the Taylor temp gauge with probe and gauge that sits outside the MES with an IT alarm for what I set it at. I'll hafta set my MES at a temp and toss in the probe by itself and see the comparison I suppose?


----------



## bullitz (Jun 6, 2015)

My LEARNED philosophy is to not trust any temp readings on the MES.  The cabinet and probe sensors, even when practically touching, have temperatures that will move in opposite directions.  THAT is my one complaint about the MES.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

20150607_090917.jpg



__ harleybike
__ Jun 7, 2015






8 hours in and IT temp at 172 (been at 170-172 for a couple hours). Bumped up the MES temp a bit.  Pic a bit smoky,  I hated to open the door butt I waned to see how my first Butt looked compared to other pics I have seen.   Any thoughts?


----------



## robcava (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking perfect so far. Thumbs Up

You have hit the stall temp. That's normal. It will start rising soon enough. Definitely post pic of the finished product!


----------



## drewed (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks good to me, you are going to have a really dark bark.  

I would foil it until 195 temp and the finish no foil.   But I don't like super dark bark.   

That's the best thing about butts, and bbq in general, you do what you like!  There is no real "wrong" way.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for the encouragement. I have a grin ear to ear over this and my mouth is watering thinking about eating this. It's time consuming and work butt OH so fun and well worth it.

Not sure bout the whole bark thing yet as this is my first PP, I think I'll leave it as is and experiment. Maybe foil next time. Will the bark keep gettin darker? / Burnt? (so to speak)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2015)

Your Bark looks fine to me. It will get a bit darker and thicker as the surface dries but that will get mixed in at the end, softening and adding a TON of flavor. In fact ALL the smoke flavor for the entire batch of meat comes from the mixed in Bark.. Since you are not foiling, add the Foiling Juice/Sweet Finishing Sauce at the end, after you pull the meat. Add it a bit at a time until the meat is moist, shiny and flavorful but not swimming in juice. If there is leftover juice, save it. Leftover meat will absorb the juice and you can add more as you reheat the leftovers. If you are using a drip pan, remove the bulk of the fat from the drippings and add the pan juices too or mix them into a batch of beans, good stuff!...JJ


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Your Bark looks fine to me. It will get a bit darker and thicker as the surface dries but that will get mixed in at the end, softening and adding a TON of flavor. In fact ALL the smoke flavor for the entire batch of meat comes from the mixed in Bark.. Since you are not foiling, add the Foiling Juice/Sweet Finishing Sauce at the end, after you pull the meat. Add it a bit at a time until the meat is moist, shiny and flavorful but not swimming in juice. If there is leftover juice, save it. Leftover meat will absorb the juice and you can add more as you reheat the leftovers. If you are using a drip pan, remove the bulk of the fat from the drippings and add the pan juices too or mix them into a batch of beans, good stuff!...JJ


Awesome JJ, thanks man.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

20150607_134509.jpg



__ harleybike
__ Jun 7, 2015






13 hours in.Temp set to 170 for the last few hours. IT @ 192 and threw the beans in an hour ago.


----------



## bullitz (Jun 7, 2015)

Since no one replied, I looked around and found that finishing sauce can be added AFTER its "pulled".
Dunno if I would do that though.
You can also use a finishing sauce during reheating to help from drying.



Harleybike said:


> For JJ or anyone else who knows please....
> 
> So if I opt out of the foiling phase @ 165* and just let it cook the whole time to 205*,  when do I add the finishing sauce?
> 
> ...


----------



## bullitz (Jun 7, 2015)

Ooops.  I see that you did get a reply.  Excellent.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

BuLLitz said:


> Since no one replied, I looked around and found that finishing sauce can be added AFTER its "pulled".
> Dunno if I would do that though.
> You can also use a finishing sauce during reheating to help from drying.


Yes sir, thanks...I have it foiled and toweled now and resting in the cooler. Gonna pull at 5 and chow. I'll post a couple more pics.


----------



## bullitz (Jun 7, 2015)

Cant wait to see pics.
 

Can you also review your thoughts on the beans, please?  Am just as curious about those as I am the pork.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

20150607_173315.jpg



__ harleybike
__ Jun 7, 2015






Omgosh. This turned out phenomenal. The finishing sauce was great. Never knew. Everyone Loved it,  so tender and juicy. Thanks guys for the help. Couldn't have done it without you all. 

Bullitz...I'll post the recipe to the beans. They were delectable.


----------



## timtimmay (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like it's moving along. Ask the connective tissue is rendering out during your stall. This is why low and slow can make cuts like shoulder so tender. Keep smokin!


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

Here is the bean recipe I used, was so good:

These beans were so good, a hit among the whole crew I had here.

I put the beans in for the last 2 hours of cooking,

then another hour at the end by themselves after taking out the butts.

After that I turned the MES off but left the

beans in to stay hot until I was ready to serve.

So I had 14 people and had plenty of bean with leftovers with these amounts.

3 large cans (28oz) of Bush’s original baked beans
 

Olive oil

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup yellow mustard
3 tbsp garlic, minced
3 slices of maple bacon, cut in one inch sections
1/2 cup apple pie filling, rough chopped

Saute the garlic:

Throw in a little olive oil and garlic into a pot and get the garlic sweating over medium heat.

Add in the brown sugar and a little more olive oil, the sugar just soaked it up.

Chop up the apple pie stuffing into smaller chunks. Then add the chunks and cook them down a bit.

After the garlic, brown sugar and apple simmers for a few minutes, add the mustard and mix thoroughly.

I used a disposable foil tray, but used 2 of them to help support the beans. 

Drain about the first 1/4 of bean sauce off the top of the cans of beans. 

Pour the beans into the foil pan and add the mix and stir.  S and P  to taste. Bout 1/2 Tbs each.

Cut the bacon into 1" squares and place on the top of the beans,

leave little space between each piece of bacon so they don't insulate each other and cook through.

I placed my pan under the butts during the last 2-3 hours of cooking time. No less than 2 hours, the beans need to cook down some, 3 or so hours can't hurt.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

TimTimmay said:


> Looks like it's moving along. Ask the connective tissue is rendering out during your stall. This is why low and slow can make cuts like shoulder so tender. Keep smokin!


Say again Tim, can you explain please?


----------



## timtimmay (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry, the word 'ask' should be 'all'.  When you take tougher cut of meat and cook it slowly, the meat fibers don't cook before the connective tissues have had a chance to 'melt' away.  With the connective tissues rendered out it is much more tender.  If you were cook your butt rapidly, it wouldn't be tender, but by cooking slowly you get the delicious pullable butt.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 7, 2015)

Ohhhh I see. Ok, thank you for the explanation. Nice.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 8, 2015)

I really enjoyed reading this thread Harleybike.  Very cool to see your first smoke turn out so well.  I may have missed it, but what is/was the finishing sauce that you were talking about?


----------



## harleybike (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks vwaldo, I was very proud and thanks to all the help from the guys on here. 

The 3rd post, from Jimmy J has the finishing sauce recipe. It's under foil/finishing sauce. I uses his rub recipe also.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 8, 2015)

I should also ask, what did your guests think of the food?


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2015)

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice! The Bark looks great and I am glad all enjoyed the flavors of the Sweet Finishing Sauce and Rub. The use of Apple Pie Filling in the Beans sounds really good, never saw that before.

For the fastest cooking, the smoker temp has to stay at least 20°F above the finished IT you desire for the IT to be achieved in a reasonable amount of time.. So 225°F smoker to get an IT of 200-205°F, typical for Pulled Pork. If the smoker is the same temp as the desired IT, you will get there but it will take several hours. In this case you set the smoker to 170° with the IT of the pork at 192°F. That IT would have never climbed any higher. Your saving grace was, at any smoker temp over 160°F, the Collagen in the Connective Tissue will continue to breakdown and the meat will get more and more tender. You achieved the tenderness you wanted but it just as easily could have taken many more hours to get there. 

Just a word of Caution...Heating the Beans with raw Bacon at 170°F can be risky. While 170°F is above the Danger Zone, the beans or any item you add, has the potential to spend too much time, over 4 hours, getting above 140°F killing any dangerous Bacteria. USDA and SMF standards dictate that the safest minimum temp to smoke at is 225°F. If you are new to smoking, take the FREE 5-day Smoking Ecourse, you can sign up on the main page. The info is of great value...GREAT JOB!...JJ

BTW...If you think the Bark is getting too dark, a loose tenting with a sheet of Foil will allow smoke to get to the meat but reflect some heat that darkens the bark. The other option is to switch to Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw) in the Rub. Turbinado does not darken as easily as Brown Sugar but still has all the great flavor.


----------



## bullitz (Jun 8, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> Here is the bean recipe I used, was so good:
> 
> These beans were so good, a hit among the whole crew I had here.
> 
> ...


I do something similar for my smoked bbq beans... but instead of adding sweetness, I add heat.
*Ingredients*
1 Gallon of Bush's Baked Beans
1 lb. of Bacon
6 - 8 Jalapeno Peppers
I large Sweet Onion

The bacon is chopped/cooked/DRAINED then the peppers and onions are thrown in.
Once sauteed for a bit, I add the beans, then throw it into a tray and into the smoker.

Adapted from this recipe:
http://www.kickassbbq.com/smoked_baked_beans.html

I tried it his way the first time but it was just too sweet for me so I omit the sugar.
The last time I made this I did sprinkle some brown sugar on top.
 

I usually smoke it from 1 to 2 hours just to get a nice hint of smoke.
But to each his own!

I may have to give your recipe a try though.  ;)


----------



## harleybike (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes I did JJ, and thank you. :yahoo:


Waldo, they loved the food, all of them and all of the food.  They were very impressed with the the PP.  Said it was better than their favorite restaurant.  Yee Ha.  
I just had left overs last night for dinner, still yummy.


JJ, man I'm sorry that you wrote all that about the temp, I was wondering what you were talking about and went back and read my post. That was a typo, It meant to read  **270** not 170.  :hit:

The bark was NOT at all to dark, it was the best part and would have loved to have more after mixing it all in.  I was cheating and eating some of the bark as I was pulling, the bark it so tasty. I did use Turbinado sugar your recipe in your first post. Thank you.


So now I have been  (Told)  that I am doing 4th of July Q...that PP was the first ever family Q I have hosted, let alone with a smoker and that kind of yummy food. Now what did I get myself into?

I am going to tackle a Beef Brisket,  for the 4th,  but that is for another thread and much, much searching and reading as I understand those can be a bit difficult.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 9, 2015)

Bullitz, 

I like flavor of heat (jalapeno) but not the heat..   The beans I made had just a hint of sweet, which I like, but not too sweet.  Since there is already brown sugar in the Bush's you could leave that out to cut back on sweet. 

 I only left the beans in the smoke for 1-2 hours and an hour with no smoke, then the rest of the time while staying hot was with no smoke and heat turned off.  I loved em.


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds Good

Gary


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 9, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> Here is the bean recipe I used, was so good:
> 
> These beans were so good, a hit among the whole crew I had here.
> 
> ...


when I saw bush's baked beans I immediately looked at your location.... of course, Michigan! I'm a HUGE bush's fan myself. usually I don't even bother doctoring them up.... but it doesn't hurt. their grilling beans are fantastic in most flavors.


----------



## harleybike (Jun 9, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> when I saw bush's baked beans I immediately looked at your location.... of course, Michigan! I'm a HUGE bush's fan myself. usually I don't even bother doctoring them up.... but it doesn't hurt. their grilling beans are fantastic in most flavors.


Haha, Fo sho...

I can eat em right outta the can, love em...but wanted to spruce em up a but change things up. They were really good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2015)

No problem Harley. I thought your choice of 170 was unusual since you put so much research into making it right. In any event I don't mind teaching how to be safe, you never know who's reading these...JJ


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Question from a Newby in NC:
How long before putting in smoker do I apply rub? Do I rub and immediately smoke or rub and refrigerate overnight?
I'm using an MES. :drool


----------



## gary s (Sep 5, 2015)

Totally your preference ,  I put mine on right before it goes on the smoker

Gary


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Gary, I meant to say "on pork butt" but seems I omitted that!
This will be my first pork butt so I'm researching.


----------



## harleybike (Sep 5, 2015)

Marcoman3 said:


> Question from a Newby in NC:
> How long before putting in smoker do I apply rub? Do I rub and immediately smoke or rub and refrigerate overnight?
> I'm using an MES. :drool



Like Gary said, up to you.  There are many options to smoking the best thing is to read up and experiment.  I so far have rubbed, wrapped in plastic wrap and put in fridge over night or for 6-8 hours. I have (4) butts,  28 pounds in the fridge right now ready to put in my MES30. Been rubbed and wrapped and in the fridge since 12pm today. These guys are great here and you can't go wrong listening to any of them. So far I have had awesome Pulled Pork and I don't foil mine at all. Good luck amd have fun. Cheers


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Harley,
Thanks! I have read and read and am overloaded with options and opinions.
It seems most ideas are personal taste. Question: how do you like the MES 30?
(Not sure I'll foil, either.)

You're right, though. I've been reading here awhile, trying to learn everything I can and my opinion is there are a lot of knowledgable, kind people on this board.

Thanks again,
Ruthie


----------



## harleybike (Sep 6, 2015)

Marcoman3 said:


> Harley,
> Thanks! I have read and read and am overloaded with options and opinions.
> It seems most ideas are personal taste. Question: how do you like the MES 30?
> (Not sure I'll foil, either.)
> ...



Yea I agree...I get overwhelmed over all this information as well. My theory as is most is keep it simple. Working for me. The idea of doing it to help keep it moist and speed up the cooking time a bit. But you will loose some of the "bark" and I love the bark. I haven't had an issue with not being moist, and you'll use a finishing sauce later.  I love my MES30. Does what I want. Been putting out some great meats.


----------



## gary s (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys,  I have cooked hundreds of butts, this is one of the easiest pieces of meat to cook.  Best advice ---- keep it simple and don't over think it.  After you get a few under your belt and feel comfortable, start experimenting. Lots of different flavor profiles and techniques out there.

Good luck, and keep us posted

Gary


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok guys, one more question:
With the MES 30 - what do you recommend with the airflow valve. Open? Closed? Partial Open?
This pork butt better be worth all this!


----------



## harleybike (Sep 6, 2015)

When burning wood chips I have the vent open about half way.


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks again, Harley!
Almost time to get this baby on!!
I'll definitely let you know how it ends!!


----------



## harleybike (Sep 6, 2015)

Marcoman3 said:


> Thanks again, Harley!
> Almost time to get this baby on!!
> I'll definitely let you know how it ends!!



You're welome. Keep us posted and post pics.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2015)

The exhaust should be Wide Open. The MES does best with the Convection created by the coil generating heat, it rising past the meat and out the exhaust. Additionally, the best smoke flavors come from fresh smoke. About the only time to close the damper is smoking in very cold weather when heat retention is more desirable or necessary....JJ


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 7, 2015)

Jimmy,
Thanks for the advise, much appreciated. I'll try that next time but this time I followed Harley's advise (this being my very first Bork butt) and I have to tell you it turned out FABULOUS!!

Harley:
I stayed up all night checking the temps and adding smoke the first several hours, husband thought I'd lost my mind! Started it (room temp) at 9 pm, pulled it off at 9 am, wrapped with heavy foil, into cooler wrapped in towels with more towels bottom and top of cooler to fill it.
And when I pulled that bone out I KNEW it was perfection! Had a wonderful bark and moist as could be! I amazed myself! :yahoo:

I have to tell you I'm not afraid to try just about anything, never have been but this one had me nervous! I couldn't be more pleased or more proud! Family raved! Friends raved! 

Only one thing I missed: in all the excitement of it actually turning out so beautiful....
I forgot to take a photo. :devil:


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 7, 2015)

Gary,
Thanks for the advise. Though it takes a long time and, yes, there is prep involved....it was actually easier than I thought. I'm so thrilled I put in the effort to do as much research as I did prior to attempting it. Next time, and there WILL be a next time, I'll add my baked beans and corn on the cob to the mix. I may even smoke my potatoes for my potato salad the day before . My husband was thrilled with dinner but still is shocked anyone would stay up all night with a roast....even still, he put in a request for a pork butt next month for a family night at our home. Go figure! 

Thanks again,
Ruthie


----------



## harleybike (Sep 7, 2015)

Marcoman3 said:


> Jimmy,
> Thanks for the advise, much appreciated. I'll try that next time but this time I followed Harley's advise (this being my very first Bork butt) and I have to tell you it turned out FABULOUS!!
> 
> Harley:
> ...



Haha. Welcome to Pulled Pork...Im so excited for you that it turned out so well. Butts are very forgiving. The bark is my fav, hence why I won't foil at the stall. If you are going to get regular requests from hubby for PP, you may want to get an AMNPS. Although I haven't quite perfected it, it'ssupposed to give us 6-8 hours of smoke. Keeps us from getting up every hour feeding wood chips into it...Lol And Qview is a must. We'lllet you slide THIS time since you were so overcome with joy   :no-pics:    Hehe


----------



## marcoman3 (Sep 8, 2015)

You can count on pics next time, for sure!
What is AMNPS?


----------



## harleybike (Sep 8, 2015)

Marcoman3 said:


> You can count on pics next time, for sure!
> What is AMNPS?[/quote
> 
> There is a section on this forum just for these products. And threads you can search. I have the maze and as I said I have to tweek how I use it. I started a thread called AMNPS issues. Below is the link to their site.
> ...


----------

